# SCREAM by Bone



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I received a wonderful package from Bone today. The frame is his Scream design and is a fantastic PFS. He was kind enough to band it so I can shoot full butterfly (not an easy thing to do mind you).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nd24fuXnaOE

Of course I had to take it out and do some shooting. This was a brand new can when I started shooting at it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U-xl3LsA_Y

My massive wing span can do some damage when shot full butterfly.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> I received a wonderful package from Bone today. The frame is his Scream design and is a fantastic PFS. He was kind enough to band it so I can shoot full butterfly (not an easy thing to do mind you).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nd24fuXnaOE
> 
> ...


Nice.

*Thank you for posting a picture* :thumbsup:, because some of us don't put the time into watching all the videos. For example an unpackaging, or showing and shooting a new shooter. It is simply a time expense thing for some of us.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Wow, that looks pretty funky, and I feel sorry for that can it took a serious beating.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

It does have a unique design, it sure is comfortable to hold though.

I still have a lot of work to do on partial and full butterfly, but I have some great frames with which to practice.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Bella

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow, that thing is funky as s hit.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

It is a different design for sure, very unique. Shoots very well though.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Where does one find Bone's work?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> Where does one find Bone's work?


PM sent.


----------

